# Vote Bernie sanders!!! He cares for the poor and middle class



## ScienceRocks (Aug 13, 2015)

We should care about income inequality as the rich are sucking the life out of our population. Not only that, but our educational system is screwing over people that want to advance in life. Time to elect someone that cares!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 13, 2015)




----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 13, 2015)

This is fairness and gives all the chance to advance!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 13, 2015)

well, Ole Bernie has the class warfare down pat

anyone can be for the poor and middle when it's NOT their money they are promising to Steal from one group and give it to another.

this is country is hopeless


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Aug 13, 2015)

No thanks, the last thing this nation needs is a devout Socialist


----------



## BlueGin (Aug 13, 2015)

Matthew said:


> We should care about income inequality as the rich are sucking the life out of our population. Not only that, but our educational system is screwing over people that want to advance in life. Time to elect someone that cares!!!



He thinks all consumers can buy a car at 2%?  Really?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 13, 2015)

We need to tax corporations like we did in 1950!
We need to raise tariffs
And we need to break up giant corporations that harm American competition.
We need to make it hard to offshore!!
Pro-American economic policies!!!

We once again need to value our infrastructure, our science institutions and our educational system!!!!


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 13, 2015)

I think Bernie is batshit crazy and pretty stupid. You'd have to be pretty stupid to believe in all that collectivist bullshit. I will say one thing about him though, he truly does believe in that bullshit.

I don't think any other democrook political whore truly believes like he does. They're there for self gratification and enrichment. I think Bernie truly thinks that taxing the fuck out of the rich and giving all the money away won't result in massive layoffs, corporate flight and expatriation of trillions of dollars in wealth.  The moonbat messiah and whores like him know it will, so they play the class warfare game, while keeping billionaires safe.

To be honest if Bernie is the democrook nominee somehow, inspite of the democrook party's efforts and the GOP nominates Jeb in spite of voter wishes. I might vote for the crazy old marxist. Bernie I mean.

If the US is going to drive off the collectivist cliff, we may as well mash the throttle, rather that have Jeb push us.


----------



## Zander (Aug 13, 2015)

Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 13, 2015)

Zander said:


> Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!




There's a big difference between a investment and free. Of course, you don't believe we should ever invest in this country...You don't know the first thing about how a country becomes a first world country. It wasn't during the robber baron period as most people where poor! Only after when government regulations allowed for a middle class did we become one.


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 13, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> He thinks all consumers can buy a car at 2%?  Really?



Probably not, but the people voting for him are stupid enough to believe anything he says. They won't even look at their own account statements to see that they're paying %5.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 13, 2015)

Matthew said:


> We need to tax corporations like we did in 1950!
> We need to raise tariffs
> And we need to break up giant corporations that harm American competition.
> We need to make it hard to offshore!!
> ...




This is some of the things we did to bust up the bull shit in the early 20th century

I'd also add get rid of free trade!!! Out of nafta!!!


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 13, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!
> ...



go check out Venezuela and see what Government regulations does to a country. take your own toilet paper. I hear they have a shortage of it there


----------



## gipper (Aug 13, 2015)

Could it be that Americans are feed up with the Washington establishment?  It seems so with popularity Bernie and The Donald...though it could be argued both man are part of the establishment.

_Thus far in this presidential season, the rise of the Republican outsiders, insurgents, nonpoliticians and anti-politicians reveals how far the people of the United States are estranged and alienated from their political leadership.

In the Democratic Party, too, we have seen the rise of outsider-insurgent Socialist Bernie Sanders to within single digits of Hillary Clinton in New Hampshire, and the fall of Clinton to where she is underwater in the polls on issues of trust and, “Does she care about people like me?”

If there is one lesson to be taken from this run-up year to the presidential campaign of 2016, it is that a huge and growing segment of the nation does not want what the establishment of either party has on offer._



Taking Down The Donald - Taki s Magazine


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 13, 2015)

SassyIrishLass said:


> No thanks, the last thing this nation needs is a devout Socialist



The second last thing we need is a RINO who will allow socialism to trickle in.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 13, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!! FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!
> ...



*There's a big difference between a investment and free.*

And a big difference between a good investment and a bad one.
The people who can't pay off their student loans because they can't get a (decent) job made a poor investment.
Either they chose a major with poor employment prospects, they voted for Obama or both.
Making college "free" for the students will simply move the punishment for their stupid choices onto the taxpayer.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 13, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...




Go to finland, south Korea, sweden, Norway, Brition, germany or any of the other western Europe countries...Venezuela isn't social democracy as they're against having a private sector and pretty much destroy success....I am all for success but they need to pay their taxes and investment is good.


----------



## paravani (Aug 13, 2015)

Matthew said:


> We need to tax corporations like we did in 1950!
> We need to raise tariffs
> And we need to break up giant corporations that harm American competition.
> We need to make it hard to offshore!!
> ...



The US gross domestic productivity is rising -- we're making MORE stuff -- yet our wages are falling and jobs are stagnating.

How can that be?  How can we making more stuff of greater value, and still have fewer jobs at lower wages?

AUTOMATION, that's how.  Bank tellers are replaced by ATMs; cashiers are replaced by self-checkout scanners; well-paid machinists are replaced by assembly-line automation.  Next on the list is cab drivers and long-haul truckers, who will lose their jobs as soon as insurance companies have enough actuarial data to prove that self-driving cars and trucks are safer.

The old capitalism isn't going to work anymore.

Think your job is immune from automation?  Think again.  I'm an electrical engineer with experience in the digital electronics industry.  With very few exceptions, ALL human labor will be replaced, because robots will be cheaper and more efficient.  They will be doing EVERYTHING.

We will need far more than token "socialism" to restructure our economy in a new world where every task is automated.  One idea is to stop taxing human workers and instead TAX THESE WORKERS:


If you have any better ideas, I'd love to hear them.  I'm sure that Bernie Sanders will be listening, too.  He is at least aware of the problem and willing to address it.

-- Paravani


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 13, 2015)

Why not set up a system of automation that makes it possible to give the basics to everyone in the country? Robots could be the key to ending work or die! basic food for all.


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Aug 13, 2015)

Matthew said:


> We need to tax corporations like we did in 1950!
> We need to raise tariffs
> And we need to break up giant corporations that harm American competition.
> We need to make it hard to offshore!!
> ...



I'm really beginning to think you may actually be the dumbest person here at USMB.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 13, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > We need to tax corporations like we did in 1950!
> ...




Why is what I said bad? Some of that was put in place in the first two decades of the 20th century....Once it was put into place our middle class formed that turned into one of the biggest on earth by the 50's. How am I dumb for stating the truth???? I know you support the super rich and want our middle class gutted.


----------



## paravani (Aug 13, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Why not set up a system of automation that makes it possible to give the basics to everyone in the country? Robots could be the key to ending work or die! basic food for all.



If humanity is to thrive, eventually we will need a "system" to supply everyone with homes, food, free education, and vouchers for basic goods like clothing and linens, paper goods, and books.

People will still want to work, perhaps self-selecting (as we do here) for writing and communication, social work, teaching, or participating in the "hive mind" on social media.  (I was surprised that the "hive mind" worked astonishingly well last year, when a massive worldwide effort was needed to contain the runaway Ebola outbreak.)

There will still be plenty of work for scientists and engineers, and the wealthy will still be obscenely wealthy even after they pay their taxes...  because that's just the way it always works.

But here in the US we need to get the wealthy out of politics, because their policies are turning all of our cities into slums.  There is no longer a middle class who earn enough to simply paint their homes and maintain them, leaving vast swaths of this country looking like war zones and ghost towns.  THAT must end!

-- Paravani


----------



## Gracie (Aug 13, 2015)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't ol Bernie back off of one of his speeches and let the BlackLivesMatter gang take over without a fight?


----------



## The sheeple sea (Aug 13, 2015)

paravani said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > We need to tax corporations like we did in 1950!
> ...


One of the best points I have seen mentioned, automation at a factory I worked at has replaced half of the workers, and while many would say that creates jobs in engineering and mechanic positions they are correct, but its losing 400 jobs for 6 new ones. As our technological progress continues we will certainly see many more jobs outsourced entirely, many production jobs will be replaced as 3-D printers become more and more reliable and cost effective. Why bother producing a product in a factory setting, shipping it, selling it to the consumer  when the consumer can simply print out the product they want in 45 minutes, paying only for the intellectual property of the product. They can charge much less for that, meanwhile truck drivers, factory workers, engineers, technicians, supervisors and administrative staff are rendered obsolete. We have to face that one day not too far off the employment of hundreds of millions of people will just not be a viable economic system. With every technological advance we have less and less jobs for people, we need a president who understands the future, not one who wants to bring back the 70's model of production, that frankly will not work.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 13, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't ol Bernie back off of one of his speeches and let the BlackLivesMatter gang take over without a fight?



Yes he did Gracie.....


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 13, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!! Infrastructure!! Science!! Education!!FREE!!! FREE!!! FREE!!!
> ...



Typically sanctimonious loony leftist BS. You have no idea how Zander feels about investing in this country. Perhaps he just doesn't subscribe to the gov't-does-it-best theory some idiots promote here.


----------



## paravani (Aug 13, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't ol Bernie back off of one of his speeches and let the BlackLivesMatter gang take over without a fight?




What you saw was Bernie "walking the walk, not just talking the talk".  One of the things he said in his speech later that day is that politicians who try to stop people from talking or voting are cowards, because he believes that our American political process works best when we hear every voice.  

So when those women took the stage (and they weren't actually associated with Black Lives Matter, but had set up a fake Facebook page the day before), Bernie behaved according to his principles.  He stepped back and listened.

What do they call that when your actions match your words?  I think they call that "integrity"?  

It's been so long since we've seen integrity in a politician, I think we've all forgotten what it looks like.

-- Paravani


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 13, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...




Our government has always invested in this country...We all use police, roads,etc...SO we should be taxed to support them.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 13, 2015)

I don't want a puss in the white house.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 13, 2015)

The sheeple sea said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



When refrigerators hit the market all the icemen lost their jobs. The men, the economy and the republic all survived.


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 13, 2015)

Bernie has his economic plan all set.....


----------



## paravani (Aug 13, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I don't want a puss in the white house.



Which do you think takes more courage?  

Shutting people up because you're not sure what they're going to say?

Or listening to them?

-- Paravani


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 13, 2015)

Matthew said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



 Stop .. you're killing me.
The use of paid police and fire forces, public education, the building of roads and non-confiscatory taxation all serve America's capitalism and are not indicative of a "Worker's Paradise." Our private sector also invests in America so quit your silly socialist whining..


----------



## paravani (Aug 13, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Bernie has his economic plan all set.....



And what's YOUR plan to deal with all the human workers being replaced by automation?

Is YOUR job irreplaceable?  

Or are you one of the many shills paid by the Koch brothers to shut down any real discussion of the social and economic changes in this country?

-- Paravani


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 13, 2015)

paravani said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want a puss in the white house.
> ...



So where, exactly, did Gracie suggest shutting anyone up? That's a lame yet pompous Straw Man you've erected. She did say she doesn't want a puss in the White House.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 13, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...



Lol, our police, fire forces, public education and building roads is what I am talking about. lol

My model of America isn't much different then todays America...Just more investment into education, science and infrastructure. The rich also should pay a little more!

Of course, I'd like to see a system over time where robotics feed the population without human work.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 13, 2015)

Vigilante said:


> Bernie has his economic plan all set.....




Dumb,,,there's a big difference between making a investment in our roads, science institutions and education and just handing out free shit. Of course, you use these things and you don't want to pay taxes. What a bum!


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 13, 2015)

paravani said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Bernie has his economic plan all set.....
> ...



OMG! The sky is falling, the sky is falling! Koch Bros are not stepping on others right to speak freely but the loony left cabal certainly is trying to do just that. 
Give it up, Chicken Little.


----------



## paravani (Aug 13, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Stop .. you're killing me.
> The use of paid police and fire forces, public education, the building of roads and non-confiscatory taxation all serve America's capitalism and are not indicative of a "Worker's Paradise." Our private sector also invests in America so quit your silly socialist whining..



Police and fire forces will be among the FIRST to be automated...  along with the entire justice system.

How will they convince the people to accept robot police?  Step one of the information campaign is already in process: 

First, convince the people that "justice" is meted out unfairly based on race and economic status. 

Next, convince people that computers and robots can apply justice "blindly", without regard to race or any other factor except evidence -- just evidence, processed statistically to determine likelihood of guilt.

Of course judges and lawyers must be automated, and will be programmed with full knowledge of our legal code, precedents, and sentencing guidelines.

THAT's how you exchange automation for people.  Automation is faster, more convenient, and fairer....  it makes us all equal.

The only drawback to automation is that it eliminates jobs...   and with the astounding recent growth in robotics, automation will soon replace nearly everyone's jobs. 

As for firefighters...   Tell me again why we shouldn't send deathless drones into flash-over-potential situations?  Or into wildfires?

-- Paravani


----------



## paravani (Aug 14, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Dumb,,,there's a big difference between making a investment in our roads, science institutions and education and just handing out free shit. Of course, you use these things and you don't want to pay taxes. What a bum!



Right.  Okay, no free shit whatsoever.  In that case, some 290 million people in this country will die of starvation in the streets, without access to food or homes or anything else, because all their JOBS will be GONE.  Not just a few jobs...  ALL OF THEM.  

Let me repeat:  Productivity is UP.  Jobs are DOWN.  Wages are DOWN, because more people are competing for fewer and fewer jobs.

Automation destroyed Detroit, and it is rapidly destroying many other cities and small towns all across America.  Go for a drive across the country...  see how many farming communities are gone?  See the ghost towns that used to be thriving communities?   See the cities filled with boarded up windows and broken down buildings?

No?  Never traveled across the country?

Maybe you should.

-- Paravani


----------



## The sheeple sea (Aug 14, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> The sheeple sea said:
> 
> 
> > paravani said:
> ...


More than refrigerators are hitting the market, the progress of technology is exponential. So many items are hitting the market at once, with much more intelligence than in the industrial revolution, recently my waiter in a restaurant was a tablet system set up on the  table, it would be a disservice to the issues of today to equate what it happening with a previous moment in history. Where we are today is unprecedented. The rapid growth of technology is putting market after market out of business. The ice men found new jobs, I'm certain. I have heard the same said of many inventions that upended markets. Usually a new market takes its place and provides jobs in that market, for instance,maybe those ice men got jobs delivering those very refrigerators. When airplanes replaced trains for passenger travel people got jobs on the airlines. I do understand the point you are making. But when the refrigerator delivery is automatic already? When the airplanes dispense your drinks for you and know what meal you ordered ahead of time? In Japan they have robot cooks already. Could you imagine how much more reliable they will come to be than human cooks? They can't drink on the job,  they don't text their friends and accidentally burn the old because they weren't paying attention, they don't get sick or need health insurance. How long before many companies decide they don't need human workers? There is a production plant that makes batteries near me run by a staff of 2 engineers on ipads. There is a change coming to the world as a whole. It also isn't necessarily a bad thing, while their may be growing pains in this transition period, you may have children or grandchildren who never see the toil of working a job you hate to pay your bills, people who could persue their interests, regardless of status or wealth. People who aren't too tired for anything but work or sleep. I understand this seems like a radical idea, and it screams of some utopian dream and you may say it is unrealistic.

But technology will not stop, will not slow, and holding on to a bygone age with make our growing pains that much worse. Would you suggest going back to a population of 90% farmers? Of course not, we are in a different age.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 14, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Dont Taz Me Bro said:
> 
> 
> > I'm really beginning to think you may actually be the dumbest person here at USMB.
> ...



You "know" squat. Rather than project the silliness in your head onto other posters, why not try making a reasoned, rational, knowledgeable argument.


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 14, 2015)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > We need to tax corporations like we did in 1950!
> ...




LOL...

He is a blithering idiot, but with NYCrackhead, rdean, Lakoturd, guano and the CFAG cult Mathew is almost sane and coherent.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 14, 2015)

paravani said:


> Automation destroyed Detroit,..



Loony leftist poppycock. Unions, gov't incompetence and obsolescence destroyed Detroit.


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 14, 2015)

paravani said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't ol Bernie back off of one of his speeches and let the BlackLivesMatter gang take over without a fight?
> ...




I call that cowering to thuggish behavior. If there was an agreement to let them speak beforehand that's one thing. Walking away from your own event?

If he gets elected Putin will skull fuck him on the WH lawn.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 14, 2015)

paravani said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want a puss in the white house.
> ...


Yeah, so...ol BernBern just backs the fuck off dealing with the ME because someone wants to take over the microphone? He's a wimp and a puss. No way do I want another one in the WH.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't ol Bernie back off of one of his speeches and let the BlackLivesMatter gang take over without a fight?




Bernie listened to what they had to say, and that is all they wanted anyway. He later hired one of them to work on his campaign.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 14, 2015)

The sheeple sea said:


> ... I understand this seems like a radical idea, and it screams of some utopian dream and you may say it is unrealistic.
> But technology will not stop, will not slow, and holding on to a bygone age with make our growing pains that much worse. Would you suggest going back to a population of 90% farmers? Of course not, we are in a different age.



Finally a rational thought! Would you rather we go back to steel mills, coal mines, sweat shops and a foul environment?


----------



## Gracie (Aug 14, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't ol Bernie back off of one of his speeches and let the BlackLivesMatter gang take over without a fight?
> ...


What do you think Kennedy would have done? Or Bush? Or even Clinton? Or Reagan?

BernBern is a pussy.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Right. You think the best way to deal with protesters is to just shoot them all down too. Let's see how Bernie deals with them. They are very influential to a large block of the vote. Sometimes butting heads is exactly the wrong thing to do.


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 14, 2015)

paravani said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want a puss in the white house.
> ...




Neither.

Standing your ground, because it is your ground, and having people ask to use your event politely is courageous. Getting stepped on by loudmouthed malcontents is pathetic.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 14, 2015)

I didn't say shoot them. They should have been escorted OUT. Immediately. Period.
BernBern should have been a leader that he is trying to become. It was HIS platform, not theirs. If he will allow assholes to do that, what else will he allow because he has no balls?
We already have a wimp in the WH. We damn sure don't need another one.


----------



## paravani (Aug 14, 2015)

-- Paravani


Gracie said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I guess whether he backed off from YOU would be based on whether you actually had something to say.  Honestly, there are so many hundreds of thousands of people who ARE talking to him, who ARE listening to him, and who are being HEARD by him...  if you decide not to be in the game, go vote for someone else with our blessing.  As long as you have a chance to speak your peace and be heard, we're all good with it.

I'm sure Trump will hang on your every word...  ;-)

-- Paravani


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> What do you think Kennedy would have done? Or Bush? Or even Clinton? Or Reagan?
> 
> BernBern is a pussy.



Hitlary would have had her security "take care" of them.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 14, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> > Bernie has his economic plan all set.....
> ...



So exactly where did Vig say or infer that we shouldn't have to pay taxes? You seem to think you have the superpower ability to read others thoughts but in fact you're just a whiny, sniveling, babbling idiot. True story.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 14, 2015)

paravani said:


> -- Paravani
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> ...


Yer an idiot.


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I didn't say shoot them. They should have been escorted OUT. Immediately. Period.
> BernBern should have been a leader that he is trying to become. It was HIS platform, not theirs. If he will allow assholes to do that, what else will he allow because he has no balls?
> We already have a wimp in the WH. We damn sure don't need another one.



They should have been arrested and dragged off stage. Pussyfooting around with these parasites is the wrong answer.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I didn't say shoot them. They should have been escorted OUT. Immediately. Period.
> BernBern should have been a leader that he is trying to become. It was HIS platform, not theirs. If he will allow assholes to do that, what else will he allow because he has no balls?
> We already have a wimp in the WH. We damn sure don't need another one.




Bernie knew it was his platform. He could have easily had security escort them out, but he the situation to address their complaints and gained much more support in their mutual goals. Better than just pissing off an influential group. Of course a right winger wouldn't understand that.


----------



## paravani (Aug 14, 2015)

Maybe shutting up the opposition is what most politicians need.  They want it always to be THEIR turn to speak...  but Bernie isn't like that, and I honestly hope he never is like that.

If you think that doesn't take courage, then you must think every other politician on the field is a warrior. 

But I"ll tell you what -- the VFW thinks the Bern has guts, because they gave him THIS:


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Yer an idiot.



A weapons grade idiot.

Parasites like that are dangerous to the rest of us.


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 14, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Bernie knew it was his platform. He could have easily had security escort them out, but he the situation to address their complaints and gained much more support in their mutual goals. Better than just pissing off an influential group. Of course a right winger wouldn't understand that.




Influential group??? WTF kind of paint are you huffing??

These aren't rational people with a reasonable grievance, they're blithering idiots demanding police allow criminal thugs to do whatever they want.

How did you manage to survive this long? People like you usually die walking into traffic while texting by now.

I suppose you sold the IPhone mommy bought you for Rustoleum didn't you?


----------



## paravani (Aug 14, 2015)

So Pete, how would YOU address the issue of the shrinking job market?   

Got any ideas on how to keep our economy thriving when virtually all human labor has been replaced?

Or are you a Darwinist who believes that while the rich get richer off of robotics and automation, the other 99% are completely expendable and should starve to death in the streets?

How, exactly, do you see this working out? 

-- Paravani


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 14, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...




I've read plenty of loserterians here whine about how taxes are evil and want to turn this county into somalia...SO that is how I get that.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 14, 2015)

paravani said:


> So Pete, how would YOU address the issue of the shrinking job market?
> 
> Got any ideas on how to keep our economy thriving when virtually all human labor has been replaced?
> 
> ...




My idea is to use automation to feed our population...Make WORK a choice as automation is going to take over all the cheap crappy jobs. The rich shouldn't be the only ones that benefit from automation. We can scale it up to do this...


----------



## paravani (Aug 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Yer an idiot.



Gracie, you do realize that I appreciate your every question?  Because the more questions you ask, the greater my opportunity to tell people about my political concerns, and how I believe that my favorite candidate, Bernie Sanders, will address those concerns.

So please do continue to post, because the more you post, the greater my opportunity.

Cheers!

-- Paravani


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 14, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Bernie knew it was his platform. He could have easily had security escort them out, but he the situation to address their complaints and gained much more support in their mutual goals. Better than just pissing off an influential group. Of course a right winger wouldn't understand that.
> ...




Those people have a legitimate gripe. The popularity of cameras forced us to realize just how often cops abuse people for no reason, and they want it stopped. It would be hard to find a black person who wasn't familiar with police abuse in one form or the other. What do you think all those black people will say to a politician that calls them blithering idiots?


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 14, 2015)

paravani said:


> So Pete, how would YOU address the issue of the shrinking job market?
> 
> Got any ideas on how to keep our economy thriving when virtually all human labor has been replaced?
> 
> ...



Well bed wetter, I'd start by significantly lowering our corporate taxes which are some of the highest in the world, neuter the EPA and have states enforce environmental quality, getting rid of welfare for people who can at least get off the couch and make it to the corner spot to by dope and booze, (you know hunger is a great motivator for work) and even provide temporary incentives for welfare recipients that work hard, save money and get ahead.

Your bullshit about robotics is the result of pseudo intellectual douchebags like you that unionized labor forces and destroyed the work ethic. Guess what? Fast food shops are soon going to be staffed by just enough people to feed and maintain the machines, and the machines will do a better job than No Child Left Behind who can't even get a fuckin drive thru order right.


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 14, 2015)

A complete blithering idiot said:


> Those people have a legitimate gripe. The popularity of cameras forced us to realize just how often cops abuse people for no reason, and they want it stopped. It would be hard to find a black person who wasn't familiar with police abuse in one form or the other. What do you think all those black people will say to a politician that calls them blithering idiots?



You're so full of shit I can smell you over the wifi.

These turds have no legitimate grievance, their whole cult was started over the justifiable shooting of a worthless...

worse than that...

PARASITIC THUG.

The jolly black "gentle" giant was at best a piece of shit who's best purpose is the fertilizer he has become. He choose to bring fists to a gunfight and he lost. So did that puke trayvon.

Yet these leftist douchebags pretend these were people anyone who earns a living wants around? Fuck them both, like I said they're serving the best purpose they ever could by feeding worms and growing grass.

What REALLY pisses me off about these useless libtard bed wetting sociopath malcontents is that there have been black people who didn't deserve to be shot by police, and the video has been online for all  to see, but those aren't their focus.

The THUGS are their "martyrs".


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 14, 2015)

Pete7469 said:


> A complete blithering idiot said:
> 
> 
> > Those people have a legitimate gripe. The popularity of cameras forced us to realize just how often cops abuse people for no reason, and they want it stopped. It would be hard to find a black person who wasn't familiar with police abuse in one form or the other. What do you think all those black people will say to a politician that calls them blithering idiots?
> ...




I don't put people on ignore, but you are too disgusting to interact with.


----------



## The sheeple sea (Aug 14, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Vigilante said:
> ...


Bernie had a really great panel to discuss the tragedy of Greece on an international level. He speaks about root causes of their financial collapse and the terrible damage thg enforcing of austerity crippled an already damaged economy, rather than share a meme to voice an opinion I would invite you to go to YouTube and listen to Bernie's  speech and the back and forth between the panel members including the Greek ambassador. It is a simple thing when a country faces turmoil to blame it on their economic policies. Of course, if you watch it and still think it's liberal poppycock or some such, that is of course, your right. But if you are going to be engaged in a meaningful debate I would invite to gather all of the information from both sides of the spectrum. At the very least you can tell people you've seen their hogwash and its still wrong.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 14, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't say shoot them. They should have been escorted OUT. Immediately. Period.
> ...


I'm not a "right winger". Nor a lefty. Nor an innie nor an outties nor an uppie nor a downie. He is running for POTUS. If he can't handle someone so rude as to interrupt his speech due to fear of reprisal, what else and who else will he be afraid to offend?
You can choose whomever you want by your vote. So can I. BernBern ain't one of them.


----------



## Pete7469 (Aug 14, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> I don't put people on ignore, but you are too disgusting to interact with.



You're too stupid to be stealing our oxygen. Go get yourself a retroactive self abortion.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 14, 2015)

The sheeple sea said:


> SAYIT said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



I have been involved in the Greek Tragedy for years and honest (read: non-loony leftist) Greek scholars readily admit that gov't, legal and societal corruption is at the root of Greece's plight. I tend to agree and having watched Tsipras and Yani fiddle with their Game-Theory Chicken while Athens burned was not just heartbreaking, it put the final nails in Greece's coffin. What I have found is Johnny-come-lately leftists have a serious case of butt-hurt over the nasty black-eye Greece's folly has given the "cause" and are spinning madly to fluff the blame off on their usual bad guys ... "evil banksters," "evil capitalists" and in this case, "evil Germans."


----------



## The sheeple sea (Aug 14, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> The sheeple sea said:
> 
> 
> > SAYIT said:
> ...


Well, if you know the argument and disagree still that's all anyone can ask, I find the arguments presented that they were the hardest hit victims of the 2008 financial crisis to be credible, if you feel that the root cause was the social programs in greece that is, of course, your prerogative.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




You have every right to vote for whoever you decide. I wasn't trying to convince you to vote for him. I only noted that he chose not to have them removed. You didn't expect him, or any other speaker in that position  to personally wrestle them to the door, did you? No. You don't have to be macho to tell security to kick them out. If he said nothing, security would have probably kicked them out on their own. Bernie told security to stand down and he listened to what they had to say. Bernie showed much more courage by listening to them than it would take to just stand and watch security deal with the problem.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 14, 2015)

I wish bernie would tell them that 93% of all blacks killed are killed by other blacks. Seriously, they need to work on their own bed.


----------



## paravani (Aug 14, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> I don't put people on ignore, but you are too disgusting to interact with.



I did ask Pete what he proposed to do instead...  but apparently he isn't capable of rational thought.  

There seem to be quite a few like that on these political sites -- I think they have some form of autism-spectrum disorder that compels them to spout foul language and ad hominem attacks whenever they're asked any question requiring logic or intelligence to answer.

Anyway, if he's unable to contribute anything meaninful to a discussion, I'm willing to block him, no problem,  You?

-- Paravani


----------



## paravani (Aug 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> I'm not a "right winger". Nor a lefty. Nor an innie nor an outties nor an uppie nor a downie. He is running for POTUS. If he can't handle someone so rude as to interrupt his speech due to fear of reprisal, what else and who else will he be afraid to offend?
> You can choose whomever you want by your vote. So can I. BernBern ain't one of them.



This is pretty funny!  You think Bern only listened to them because he was "afraid to offend" them?

You really don't know the first thing about the man, do you?

Let me clue you in...   Bernie Sanders got his start in Civil Rights in the sixties and seventies.  He marched with Martin Luther King, and he continue to trail blaze for the civil rights movement LONG before it became "cool".  He's a hippie radical from the days back when hippies were killed for being radicals...

He's not afraid to offend anyone.  He simply respects people who feel the need to take radical actions to be heard...  because he's been there and done that and got the t-shirt.

So go ahead, vote for Trump, or Jeb, or Hillary, or any of those others who have never stood up for anything except their own white privilege.  Be my guest.

-- Paravani


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 14, 2015)

paravani said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > I don't put people on ignore, but you are too disgusting to interact with.
> ...




I don't blame you if you do block him, but I don't block anybody. My main reason here is to laugh at the crazy things right wingers say, and that one has provided more than one chuckle. I'll just not interact directly with such a vile person unless I get a chance to poke him, but still enjoy his hair on fire rhetoric. I almost feel guilty laughing at the mentally challenged here until I remember that was the choice they made.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 14, 2015)

paravani said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > I don't put people on ignore, but you are too disgusting to interact with.
> ...



The guy hates the safetynet and everything about government...His plan is to let the corporations do as they please and if you don't work your ass off = you live on the street. I am proposing a serious expansion of this safety net using automation + AI in order to feed everyone without having to rely on work. Yes, that is futurist in nature but there's no other way as automation will likely take over most of the food industry anyways. So with the high levels of production that robotics will be cable of maybe we can use it for good.

Maybe we handle this with your id with a food chip implanted on it...OF course, I expect him and friends to attack this but in the future I don't expect there'll be enough grunt jobs in order for everyone to feed themselves. Why should people suffer when there's another way???

I expect that this will be partly funded by the tax payer in a lot of ways it will be a lot like our Military. Government tax dollars will pay corporations + government hybrid food automated centers to produce the protect...This protect then will go out to the stores so people can use their "food chip/id card" to get what they need. 

People will still be able to work to better themselves but we will seriously need to rethink how we do things. I support work for self betterment and innovation but food shouldn't be at the core of it if we can help it. Pure capitalism is evil and will result in millions of dead people if we end up following it again.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 14, 2015)

Matthew said:


> I wish bernie would tell them that 93% of all blacks killed are killed by other blacks. Seriously, they need to work on their own bed.




Of course black on black crime is a terrible problem that needs fixing, but that doesn't make it all right for the cops, who are supposed to be professionals, to act like any other thug.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 14, 2015)

Matthew said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...




The future will bring a lot of changes, but until that far off time, we need to deal with the current problems in a way that will make our gradual transition, to what ever we end up  with, fair  for everyone.


----------



## paravani (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm not sure Pete notices that no one actually responds to him.  I've blocked him, and the thread has greatly improved.  

Gotta say goodnight now, but I'll catch up on posts in the morning.

Good going, Matthew!  Great thread!

-- Paravani


----------



## Gracie (Aug 14, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Sure. Ok. His choice. MY choice is I want someone that will stand up to morons who choose to interrupt something important to ALL of us concerning ALL our well being in the USA. POTUS. The man in charge. In my opinion, he is a wimp. I don't want another wimp in the WH. But that's me.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 14, 2015)

paravani said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not a "right winger". Nor a lefty. Nor an innie nor an outties nor an uppie nor a downie. He is running for POTUS. If he can't handle someone so rude as to interrupt his speech due to fear of reprisal, what else and who else will he be afraid to offend?
> ...


Well gosh. Thanks for letting ME choose who I want. And it damn sure won't be any of the above. I'll think about the ones running and listen to what they have to say when they say it, muse on it, then make my decision if I bother to at all. Lots of time to do that. But I doubledamn guarantee you it won't be Jeb or Hillary. Or BernBern.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




How hard is it, and how macho do you have to be to say "kick them out" Saying three words is hardly a display of strength.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 14, 2015)

BULLDOG said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > BULLDOG said:
> ...


Yer missing the point and I'm too sleepy to explain further.


----------



## BULLDOG (Aug 14, 2015)

Gracie said:


> BULLDOG said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Sleep well.


----------



## paravani (Aug 14, 2015)

Hey, if you want a white person who will kick black women, you have plenty of other choices.  I'd guess every single other candidate running will be more than happy to kick those same black women off the stage.  

Like I said, be my guest -- vote for one of the others in the crowd.

Me, I like Bernie.  I like him even better seeing that he sticks to his guns and behaves with integrity.  He practices what he preaches...  and when he says "We stand together", that's what he means.

That's how he wants us to respond to any other disruptions, too -- not with violence or boos, but with the chant that "We stand together". 

You want someone who will divide your ranks, and you'll find a plenty who will do that.  

That's just not what Bernie's all about.  Those women might have been hired by a competing campaign -- in fact one was a former Sarah Palin supporter.  But they were not his enemies, and they are not our enemies either.  We stand together.

-- Paravani


----------



## HUGGY (Aug 14, 2015)

What chance in hell would Sanders have of getting anything he supports passed in this congress?

Sanders' candidacy is a joke.


----------



## paravani (Aug 14, 2015)

Bernie Sanders has done amazingly well at inspiring people to work together in the real world.  He's also talking about getting money OUT of politics by reversing the Citizens United decision and moving to publicly funded elections where private funding would be either limited or illegal.

And for anyone who doesn't believe he can win, I submit this evidence -- this rally of 28,000 people was held at the largest stadium in Portland Oregon, which was filled to capacity and overflowed into the courtyard.

Portland had only ten days notice of the rally, with very little television or radio advertising, and no PAID advertising.  People learned about it mainly by word-of-mouth and social media.   There has been a blackout of Bernie events on corporate-owned mass media...  but people heard, and they came, by the thousands.

The result is the largest rally EVER held this early in the campaign by ANY presidential candidate.  Look at that crowd -- listen to them -- listen to how they respond to him.

You don't think he can win?

I think that USMB is about to overrun with corporate-paid shills who will try to convince us that Bernie Sanders is the anti-christ!

Shall we see?

-- Paravani


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 14, 2015)

paravani said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I don't want a puss in the white house.
> ...



great, maybe that mob will come to your house and make demands. They might demand they want your house. So,  Make sure you stand there and let them speak. and then start packing


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 14, 2015)

paravani said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Why not set up a system of automation that makes it possible to give the basics to everyone in the country? Robots could be the key to ending work or die! basic food for all.
> ...



If humanity is to SURVIVE, they will need to be supplied houses, food and IF THEY decide they want to work they can?
wow. how do you pay for all that for starters if nobody IS WORKING?


----------



## paravani (Aug 14, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> If humanity is to SURVIVE, they will need to be supplied houses, food and IF THEY decide they want to work they can?
> wow. how do you pay for all that for starters if nobody IS WORKING?



You really didn't read the whole thread, did you?  You're just as clueless now as you were before you posted, aren't you?

Never mind.  

If you can't be bothered to read what's already up there ^^^^ 

...  yeah.

-- Paravani


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 14, 2015)

paravani said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > If humanity is to SURVIVE, they will need to be supplied houses, food and IF THEY decide they want to work they can?
> ...



Typical lefty pomposity. Your fellow comrade Matthew took your hyperbolic robots-will-rule-the-world silliness and used it as any card-carrying loony lefty would - free stuff. Steph had the audacity to point out that there is no such thing as a free lunch - a concept lefties clearly cannot comprehend - and you get all sanctimonious. No wonder one such as you can't understand why I find leftists to be a menace to society. Despite how you see yourself, you're just not bright enough.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 14, 2015)

paravani said:


> Bernie Sanders has done amazingly well at inspiring people to work together in the real world.  He's also talking about getting money OUT of politics by reversing the Citizens United decision and moving to publicly funded elections where private funding would be either limited or illegal.
> 
> And for anyone who doesn't believe he can win, I submit this evidence -- this rally of 28,000 people was held at the largest stadium in Portland Oregon, which was filled to capacity and overflowed into the courtyard.
> 
> ...



Ah ... finish with the self-fulfilling prophecy. Hedging your bet I see.


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 14, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...



Well, from what Pav posted, we'll just download the house plans and use a virtual printer to build it! Voila!


----------



## paravani (Aug 14, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> Well, from what Pav posted, we'll just download the house plans and use a virtual printer to build it! Voila!



I guess you haven't been keeping up with the news much.  You really should get out more...

Welcome to the world of robots: 

*Cast-in-Place Steel: Robots to 3D-Print Metal Bridge in Holland*







-- Paravani


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 14, 2015)

Robotics and automation could do a lot of good if we could use it to feed our population. We no longer live 60 or 100 years ago when human labor was 100% needed to produce food.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 14, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...




            Far fewer will be working...Most people that work will have a high level of education in maintaining the frame work of the automation system or some other interest.  People will either drive to the store or there will be driverless trucks that will come by and unload stuff.

Of course this will probably take decades but I think it is possible.


----------



## paravani (Aug 14, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Robotics and automation could do a lot of good if we could use it to feed our population. We know longer live 60 or 100 years ago when human labor was 100% needed to produce food.



Modern harvesting of wheat.  

(Bear in mind that both vehicles will soon be self-driving.)







-- Paravani


----------



## paravani (Aug 14, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Far fewer will be working...Most people that work will have a high level of education in maintaining the frame work.  People will either drive to the store or there will be driverless trucks that will come by and unload stuff.
> 
> Of course this will probably take decades but I think it is possible.



Matthew, I'm guessing that you are not in a technology field.  Those of us who ARE trained in technology know that the advent of computers has created a multiplying effect.

The reason that computers have become so much faster in such a short amount of time is that since the very first one, we've been using computers to help us design the circuits for computers.  We now have SSD computer memory cards with terabytes (that's trillions) of  memory addresses.   Of course no human being draws each line of every single connection that must be made on the silicon wafer that is to form the memory!  Not many trillions of addresses!  Of course not.  A human engineer simply "designs" the circuit and instructs computers to do the actual drawing of it, from which other computers will fabricate it.  Then other engineers write programs for computers to test those trillions of memory locations.

The same exponentially-increasing effect is occurring in every other field of science and engineering.  That's why every day brings news of astounding advances in biology, medicine, materials engineering, nutrition, energy, ...  you name it.  Computers are helping human beings test theories and do research; they are helping us view the universe and count subatomic particles.

No, it won't be "decades" before the first 3D printed apartment building.  I'm certain it's being designed as we speak.

-- Paravani


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 14, 2015)

I said decades before our society relies on it BIG TIME. Not that we won't start having some of it integrated into our society much sooner.


----------



## paravani (Aug 14, 2015)

Matthew said:


> I said decades before our society relies on it BIG TIME. Not that we won't start having some of it integrated into our society much sooner.



Amazon is now offering 2-hour delivery in some areas, did you know that?

I think it will be integrated into society as fast as we're ready for it...  and unfortunately, much sooner.  

The question remains...  when virtually all tasks are automated, how will we support the population we have now? 

My question is one of logistics.  If the owners of the equipment that makes the cars and buildings, food and drink, well -- everything -- if they can't sell their product because people have no money, and they have product to sell but people are laying dead in the streets stinking up the world...  My point is that the producers don't want everyone to be broke, either, because then they have no one to buy their stuff.

So how are we going to work it out?  When robots are doing everything, how are people going to pay for food?   Where and how are they going to live?

-- Paravani


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 15, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...



they believe themselves above all others. they have utopia all made up in their small minds. sheesh


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 15, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Robotics and automation could do a lot of good if we could use it to feed our population. We no longer live 60 or 100 years ago when human labor was 100% needed to produce food.



Well, why have people at all? All they'll become is Eaters


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 15, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Robotics and automation could do a lot of good if we could use it to feed our population. We no longer live 60 or 100 years ago when human labor was 100% needed to produce food.
> ...




Wow,,,,That is all you think of humans? There's alot more to life then working to put food in your mouth.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 15, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> well, Ole Bernie has the class warfare down pat
> 
> anyone can be for the poor and middle when it's NOT their money they are promising to Steal from one group and give it to another.
> 
> this is country is hopeless




Doesn't it work the same way around? 

I mean if the govt is going making it real easy for businesses to take everyone else's money, then they claim it as their own. 

Which examples should I give? Farmers who receive massive subsidies, companies who convince the govt to give their workers benefits so they can pay them wages that are too low? Keeping the dollar bill and it costs the people so much money so the company that produces the material makes a good profit? I could go on allllllll day.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Aug 15, 2015)

"Ignore our 100% Fail rate, socialism will work this time! we promise!"


----------



## SAYIT (Aug 15, 2015)

paravani said:


> ...if they can't sell their product because people have no money, and they have product to sell but people are laying dead in the streets stinking up the world...  My point is that the producers don't want everyone to be broke, either, because then they have no one to buy their stuff...
> -- Paravani



Wow! Just Wow! I need to know what you are smoking so I can avoid it, dude.



frigidweirdo said:


> I mean if the govt is going making it real easy for businesses to take everyone else's money, then they claim it as their own.
> 
> Which examples should I give? Farmers who receive massive subsidies, companies who convince the govt to give their workers benefits so they can pay them wages that are too low? Keeping the dollar bill and it costs the people so much money so the company that produces the material makes a good profit? I could go on allllllll day.



Whew! Two full blown Malthusian CLDQs (Chicken Little Drama Queens) on 1 thread. What is USMB coming to?
Here's a clue, Princess: Gov't rarely makes it easy for biz to "take everyone else's money" and for the rest of your private nightmare, Abe Lincoln said it best:

"Better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to speak and to remove all doubt."


----------



## PoliticalChic (Aug 15, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > Automation destroyed Detroit,..
> ...




PLEASE don't leave that hobgoblin*,racism,  that the Libs toss out out every opportunity.....except that in Detroit is was in the form of their black mayor, Coleman Young.

*


----------



## frigidweirdo (Aug 15, 2015)

SAYIT said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > ...if they can't sell their product because people have no money, and they have product to sell but people are laying dead in the streets stinking up the world...  My point is that the producers don't want everyone to be broke, either, because then they have no one to buy their stuff...
> ...



I see you don't want to discuss things properly then.

Rarely makes things easy, but nonetheless does make things easy for those who can grease the wheels, know what I mean?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 15, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> "Ignore our 100% Fail rate, socialism will work this time! we promise!"




Says the uneducated one that doesn't know that there's more then two choices. lol Pure socialism sucks and will never work....That isn't the topic being debated. What is being debated is rather we should maintain our roads, science institutions, reform our educational system and what size do we wish to keep our safetynet?


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 15, 2015)

Not only laughing stock but we become compared to the Isis and taliban...We fuck our selves.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 15, 2015)

Bernie is so right as we should care for the environment and the animals of our planet. I love civilization but we must also protect some nature!


----------



## jasonnfree (Aug 15, 2015)

Matthew said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > "Ignore our 100% Fail rate, socialism will work this time! we promise!"
> ...



But republicans are not allowed to raise taxes to fix roads, fund education etc.   Remember, they took an oath of allegiance to that fat little turd grover norquist to not raise taxes?  You know, the guy that runs a right wing think tank.

Nearly all the GOP candidates bow down to Grover Norquist - The Washington Post


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 16, 2015)

Matthew said:


> We need to tax corporations like we did in 1950!
> We need to raise tariffs
> And we need to break up giant corporations that harm American competition.
> We need to make it hard to offshore!!
> ...


So you, like Sanders, are advocating good intentioned reforms that will ultimately hurt the middle class and increase the elitist class. See the latest socialist experiment in Venezuela. Grocery stores have empty self regardless of the fact demand is at a all time high.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 16, 2015)

GHook93 said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > We need to tax corporations like we did in 1950!
> ...




How is making the corporations pay the same rate as the small business going to hurt people??? The monopoly busting of the early 20th century with the labor laws greatly increased wealth throughout the rest of the population.

Our problem since the 1980's has been outsourcing + all the wealth going to the top 1%. This has destroyed our middle classes as wages haven't been able to keep up or go up at all.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Aug 16, 2015)

While I like Bernie....free college does not work.


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 17, 2015)

Matthew said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


The corp income tax is at 35% that is without state corp tax. Yes yes I know there are incentives for provided to them to remakn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 17, 2015)

Matthew said:


> Bernie is so right as we should care for the environment and the animals of our planet. I love civilization but we must also protect some nature!



Too bad those you put in as the Masters of them is their worst enemy.

Check out the latest EPA caused Disaster in our RIVER THAT is harming the wildlife, fish and HUMANS.
this is who you entrust our LIVES.



EPA Administrator: Climate Change Affects ‘Our Ability to Earn a Decent Living’
EPA Administrator Climate Change Affects Our Ability to Earn a Decent Living


----------



## RicO'Shea (Aug 17, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> well, Ole Bernie has the class warfare down pat
> 
> anyone can be for the poor and middle when it's NOT their money they are promising to Steal from one group and give it to another.
> 
> this is country is hopeless


For the past 30 years the wealth has been redistributed from the poor and the middle class to the wealthy, ever since Reaganomics was adopted by the Republicans. That is socialism too, only it's called reverse socialism. The wealthy have used lobbyists to enact laws that nickel and dime Americans to death, and lobbyists should be done away with because they use money to give them a louder, more controlling monopoly on freedom of speech, just like Citizens United does.

Sent from my 0PCV1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 17, 2015)

RicO'Shea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > well, Ole Bernie has the class warfare down pat
> ...



oh stuff it, I'm 60 years old. I don't need you regurgitating the DNC talking points at me.
 try thinking for yourself for a change


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 17, 2015)

Stuff it, yourself, youngster. I am 72, still working, bringing in over 100K a year, and what Rico says is correct. We will take back the Senate and continue to have the Executive. And, maybe, even narrowly take the House. Then you will see some real changes for the better for this nation.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 17, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Bernie is so right as we should care for the environment and the animals of our planet. I love civilization but we must also protect some nature!
> ...




The idiots that did this should be fired but it is the corporation that would do this daily you trust.


----------



## RicO'Shea (Aug 17, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> RicO'Shea said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Talking points?? It's well documented and it's the truth. You're just old, set in your ways and you don't want to see, hear or read the truth. Just for shits and giggles, why don't you give me a link to prove your point. But you won't be able too. Growing old sucks, huh?

Sent from my 0PCV1 using Tapatalk


----------



## JimH52 (Aug 17, 2015)

If it ends up as Trump vs Sanders the country will see the first, self professed, Socialist.  Trump will NEVER win the General.  Some others in the GOP field could beat Sanders, but not Trump.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 17, 2015)

paravani said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > Robotics and automation could do a lot of good if we could use it to feed our population. We know longer live 60 or 100 years ago when human labor was 100% needed to produce food.
> ...



You call that some new fangled modern? You didn't grow up on a farm, did you?
and we should all expect flying cars any day now


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 17, 2015)

RicO'Shea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > RicO'Shea said:
> ...


documented proof. where is it then? you are just a partisan hack child, who probably wasn't even born during Reagan.  Now go learn some manners you liberal tool/snot


----------



## GHook93 (Aug 17, 2015)

JimH52 said:


> If it ends up as Trump vs Sanders the country will see the first, self professed, Socialist.  Trump will NEVER win the General.  Some others in the GOP field could beat Sanders, but not Trump.


No from the GOP will win the general.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RicO'Shea (Aug 17, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> RicO'Shea said:
> 
> 
> > Stephanie said:
> ...


Where is it then? Seriously?? I mean where the fuck have you been, only at Fox, Lmao!! Sometimes you'd be better suited doing some research before you say stupid, ignorant shit like you did above. God help you, and us and our country.  

 http://www.aauw.org/research/the-simple-truth-about-the-gender-pay-gap/ 

 http://www.pewresearch.org/fact-tank/2015/07/23/5-facts-about-the-minimum-wage/ 

Sent from my 0PCV1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 17, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> paravani said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Dearest little Stephanie. Grew up around ranchs and logging towns. Bucked bales for the first time when I was 13. Now there is very little work like that. The bales are far to big for man handling, and all the work is done with machinery. And, yes, we will see that kind of machinery automated in our lifetime.


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 17, 2015)

RicO'Shea said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > RicO'Shea said:
> ...


Actually, considering the alternative, growing old is allright. However, growing old and trying to still live in the days of ones youth sucks. The world changes, and those unable to live with that change, end up being whining, bitching boat anchors.


----------



## paravani (Aug 17, 2015)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> While I like Bernie....free college does not work.



It's working in many other advanced countries.  Why do you think it wouldn't also work here? 

-- Paravani


----------



## paravani (Aug 17, 2015)

Stephanie said:


> You call that some new fangled modern? You didn't grow up on a farm, did you?
> and we should all expect flying cars any day now



Ummm...  Sorry, I'm a little stunned by your comeback.

You really didn't know?

Let me show you the Terrafugia TF-X


-- Paravani


----------



## Vigilante (Aug 17, 2015)




----------



## ninja007 (Aug 18, 2015)

a libs wet dream Hillary on one side and the socialist Bernie on the other- libs will go crazy deciding who to vote for.


----------



## RodISHI (Aug 18, 2015)

Old Rocks said:


> Stuff it, yourself, youngster. I am 72, still working, bringing in over 100K a year, and what Rico says is correct. We will take back the Senate and continue to have the Executive. And, maybe, even narrowly take the House. Then you will see some real changes for the better for this nation.


 Not if Chilliary gets your nominations


----------



## ScienceRocks (Aug 18, 2015)

I really wish you'd learn the basics of our world and then come back. Name a single nation with a avg population per capita of over 10,000 bucks per year that doesn't have government regs, etc. You won't find it and that is a promise!

Your idea of reality is totally fucked as you believe we don't need a government and that corporations can do it all. History proves without a doubt that isn't true.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 18, 2015)

Your future Under Comrade Bernie/Hillary from the Socialist party of the United "States. but you'll all have FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE college

snip:
*Venezuela's currency is now so worthless that people are using it as napkins*
Mike Bird in 10 hours  40

 

There’s an image going round that sums up just how ridiculous Venezuela’s economy has become.

A Reddit user uploaded a picture on Monday of a man using a 2 bolivar note to hold an empanada.

According to Venezuela’s official bolivar-dollar exchange rate, the man using his money as a napkin is wasting about $US0.31 (£0.20).

But on the black market, the reality is completely different. You can get 676.88 bolivars to the dollar, according to dolartoday.com. That means holding food with a 2 bolivar note costs the holder less than a third of one US cent.

Dolartoday.com’s chart shows just how the value of the bolivar has plunged, with more and more units of the Venezuelan currency required to get hold of a single dollar:

all of it here:]
Venezuela s currency is now so worthless that people are using it as napkins Business Insider


----------



## Old Rocks (Aug 18, 2015)

Dearest little Stephanie. I know you wish to keep everybody as ignorant as you are, that way you won't be embarrassed in conversations, as you are posting here. However, Germany, Japan, Great Britain, France, South Korea, Taiwan all have free or nearly free college level education. And they all have a high living standard, and a good economy. Choosing a third world nation with many other problems is hardly an example of a social democracy.


----------



## Stephanie (Aug 18, 2015)

DON'T get duped again like you did with that liar Obama. Sanders is just another Career politician sucking a living off us taxpayers for what seems like 100 years now. he's another: do what I say not what I do

SNIP:
*Report: Bernie Sanders Used Campaign Donations to Pay Family Members Over $150,000*

Jim Hoft Aug 17th, 2015 8:16 am 29 Comments


*Bernie Sanders constantly says that he wants big money out of politics, it’s one of the central pillars of his presidential campaign.*

*While it hasn’t been reported by any major media outlets during this election cycle, the fact is that Sanders has used campaign funds to enrich members of his family in the past.*

The Socialist paid his family members tens of thousands of dollars in campaign donations.

*** Read the rest at Progressives Today.

from:
Report Bernie Sanders Used Campaign Donations to Pay Family Members Over 150 000 - The Gateway Pundit*


----------

